# Field care for birds...Here's what you do!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You finally get that perfect bird to mount...Make life easier for your taxidermist and follow these simple rules. Remember, what you do with your bird before you bring him to your taxidermist...Is almost as important as what he does... CLICK ON THE LINK HERE. http://www.roughridergamebirds.com/guest.html


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Rick, you are doing an excellent job as moderator!


----------

